# cablu torsadat



## david_carmen

Aş vrea să ştiu cum este în engleză “torsadat”.
Mulţumesc pentru ajutor.


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> Aş vrea să ştiu cum este în engleză “torsadat”.
> Mulţumesc pentru ajutor.



Eu ştiam că se spune "twisted cable".

Conform 
http://www.infoplease.com/ipd/A0697790.html

e chiar "torsade" .


----------



## parakseno

Da, in cazul unui cablu se foloseste termenul de "twisted", ca de exemplu:
cablu UTP - Unshielded Twisted Pair ("cablu torsadat neecranat").


----------



## david_carmen

A, interesant. Acum pot să mă culc liniştită. 

Mulţumesc, OldAvatar.
Mulţumesc, Parakseno.


----------

